#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  大家猜猜看！

## 灰狼

阿......不小心弄到手上........
這素什麼......有人知道嗎？
這個黏黏稠稠的.....是兩種東西的混合體.....
答案幾天後公佈......囧

我知道你們會想歪......那就...想歪吧.....囧！

----------


## 納勒斯

的確第一眼是會想到.........
影影約約看得出來白色的部分和透明液體是分離的
~"~可是還是很難回答的出來那是啥...

----------


## 灰狼

> 的確第一眼是會想到.........
> 影影約約看得出來白色的部分和透明液體是分離的
> ~"~可是還是很難回答的出來那是啥...


那
是
什
麼
呢
？

猜猜看呀

----------


## 納勒斯

小納猜口水和鼻涕的混何物~!痰~!!!
咳嗽的時候咳出來的咪~!

----------


## 灰狼

> 小納猜口水和鼻涕的混何物~!痰~!!!
> 咳嗽的時候咳出來的咪~!


真
是
夠
了
！
實在是差別非常的多......囧
我是那種獸嗎？這種想到就會三條線的東西我還不敢拍勒......囧

----------


## 納勒斯

也對真的很噁心.....答案就不是痰哩~
不過真的還很難的說~小納不知道答案~!(謎)
眾獸們第一眼據續下去腐吧~!

----------


## 灰狼

> 也對真的很噁心.....答案就不是痰哩~
> 不過真的還很難的說~小納不知道答案~!(謎)
> 眾獸們第一眼據續下去腐吧~!


這個秘密.....只有幾隻獸知道......但是他們答應我不會說出來.......
識非常非常濃稠的東西喔.....咬他流出來的.....這是什麼呢？
很黏很黏.....

----------


## 野

恩....
優酪乳?  +醬糊?
真的給他很像鼻涕@@"

這到底是什麼=ˇ="

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

不才第一眼看到腦中只浮出兩個字「精X」(←爛腦袋...OTZ)

咬他噴出來的東西？但卻是兩種的混合？
那麼不才猜是......
你在奶焗類的東西上加酸黃瓜醬！結果因為暴殄天物而慘遭噴了滿手都是！
(歐死...)

----------


## 哈姆雷恩

很粘稠.....是咬了會流出來的東西嘛 該不會是蘆薈吧 
會有泡沫嘛... 難道是鹽酸?
不對 鹽酸的泡沫應該更白喔?? 而且碰到手還得了

----------


## BOSS

白果醬  :Twisted Evil:  
據說片裡都是用這種東東= =

----------


## 野狼1991

第一個聯想是....
蛋白!
囧!什麼阿??
因為如果是精X的話就會被移到野狂了~XD

----------


## 灰狼

看來很多人都認為是精液(說話很直).......囧
但是這個是非常難猜的東西唷......
只能說是一時的貪心.....不小噴出來的液體......囧
害我處理善後處理真久....
提示1.....這個是內餡.....
提示2.....濃度很高.....
提示3.....100公克售價89元.....(是特價的時候)
提示4.....很多人喜歡......

----------


## 野狼1991

不是蛋白....
耐就是洗髮精和潤髮乳!XD
不過也沒有100公克89元吧XD

----------


## 影

我也猜優酪乳，外面在用水沖XD~~

不過要說優酪乳100公克特價89元好像太貴了呢......

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

可是那有點不符有包內餡的提示耶‥‥

難不成Q薄皮麻薯內有包奶酪  :Shocked:  !?(歐)

那感覺真的有那麼點89元了‥‥

還是‥‥還是不知道是什麼東西‥‥

灰狼還真有錢買。

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

冰淇淋O.Oa
麻薯冰淇淋

----------


## 思念.com

芭樂醬!!(毆死)

其實，方糖泡水後也是長這樣子...(毆死)

----------


## 漣漪月影

加了太白粉水溝欠的牛奶再加上一點果糖的不知名醬料...

----------


## 嵐隱

好難猜~

我覺得像乳酪和糖漿...
內餡...包子...

乳酪包喔...???

----------


## 狼嚎

> 芭樂醬!!(毆死)
> 
> 其實，方糖泡水後也是長這樣子...(毆死)


(笑倒中)
原來你還在想那個活動呀XDD
(有興趣的自己私下來問我吧=ˇ=)

----------


## 灰狼

很多人的想法很接近了唷.........

明天揭曉......

----------


## 犬野

看完後....我想歪了(踹)，我實在是猜不到什麼東西阿XD，應該是某液體再加水吧

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

吼唷~~~快點揭曉啦～
最忍不住別人賣關子了‥‥‥
 :Confused:

----------


## 納勒斯

答案今天就要揭曉了= =||
今過剛剛的提示我想小納第一個答對的獸
嘻嘻~最近那節日也算接近了吧~
哈哈~!(笑的很邪惡的小納)

----------


## 灰狼

> 答案今天就要揭曉了= =||
> 今過剛剛的提示我想小納第一個答對的獸
> 嘻嘻~最近那節日也算接近了吧~
> 哈哈~!(笑的很邪惡的小納)


不速你......是鬼狼......
他是第一個猜到的.....我只說兩個提示他就猜到了......囧

答案是進口含酒巧克力裡面的料....
買了大概1500左右.....從12月到現在都還沒有吃完....囧
很好吃但是太貴了點.......但是也沒有花到我的錢......(奸笑

----------


## 殘月一狼

就是說是倆酸奶巧克力裏的酸奶咯  @0@
還是一種液體嘛~

----------


## 灰狼

> 就是說是倆酸奶巧克力裏的酸奶咯  @0@
> 還是一種液體嘛~


不是酸奶唷.....是含酒的液體

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

什麼啊！！結果是這種囧物質，
不才之前酒巧克力太久沒吃，裡面只會乾掉而已啊！

----------


## 路卡爾

唔...猜的到有鬼= ="
畢竟要猜這種比較少見的東西...
難度真的很大~而且很容易想歪XD

話說弁天阿...
你好像很失望說= ="

----------


## 灰狼

> 什麼啊！！結果是這種囧物質，
> 不才之前酒巧克力太久沒吃，裡面只會乾掉而已啊！


那個要放在冷凍庫才會好吃......
如果容易乾掉......代表那種的品質不高......囧
或者.....太久了

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

酒巧克力O口O(口水)
一直很懷疑裡面包的酒有沒有酒精成分

----------


## Wolfang

> 酒巧克力O口O(口水)
> 一直很懷疑裡面包的酒有沒有酒精成分


應該有吧
吃起來有酒的味道XD///

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

原來是這個

看來我還是猜的偏太遠

有吃過，不過只有牙齒先生才知道....畢竟是他在處理的媽...

----------


## Kasar

> 應該有吧
> 吃起來有酒的味道XD///


有有有
上次不小心吃完一大盒就醉了(不過酒精成分應該很低啦....)

----------


## 野狼1991

幾乎全軍覆沒!囧
距離我所想的距離十萬八千里阿!XD

----------


## 灰狼

呵呵......(賤笑+欠打表情
這個只是測驗人性...喔不....是獸性......
看來大家的想法都是很正常的......
紙有鬼狼那傢伙不正常.....

----------

